# hummingbird fishing buddy 120



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone have hummingbird fishing buddy. I just purchased the 120 for the side sonar.

If anyone has one or see one in action let me know if I just wasted my money or not


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well got the buddy 120 the other day and checked it out. It looks ok now I have to try it out. I have a side job to do this coming saturday so it may be a week or so. I will post a review when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## FishCat (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an old one from when they were still Bottom Line. Used it on my pontoon. It works well as a depth finder. The side imaging said it was picking up fish, but I can't say I ever caught one because of it. Found it hard to mount to my aluminum boat though. Ended up installing a Humminbird on the console.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 22, 2012)

FishCat said:


> I have an old one from when they were still Bottom Line. Used it on my pontoon. It works well as a depth finder. The side imaging said it was picking up fish, but I can't say I ever caught one because of it. Found it hard to mount to my aluminum boat though. Ended up installing a Humminbird on the console.



Well I guess things have not changed that much #-o . I totally agree with above statement so far. I will give it a few more tries before it becomes a craiglist item. As I mention in my first post I wanted it for the side imaging and I must say I am not impressed as of yet. 

I will follow up after further testing


----------



## navconshtcan (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought an older one, on Craigslist no doubt, and use it on my canoe. I have caught many fish with it and saved much timing guessing where they might be. I'm totally impressed with it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to buy one, really just for depth. Lots of places I fish I have to carry a boat in or use a rental and I really want/need something portable like that. I am curious about your review. And if you decide to dump it, make sure you put it in the classifieds.


----------



## FishCat (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't mean to say it wasn't a good portable device; I think it is. I just never felt like the Side Imaging was helpful to me. It's pretty much made for what you want it for Jim. My older unit even had great battery life.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 1, 2012)

FishCat said:


> I didn't mean to say it wasn't a good portable device; I think it is. I just never felt like the Side Imaging was helpful to me. It's pretty much made for what you want it for Jim. My older unit even had great battery life.



Jim I think the unit works fine for down imaging just not to happy with the side fish indicator. As mentioned I will give it a few more tries before I give up on it.
If I do decide to get rid of it I will be sure to let you/tinboats know.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure you are not the 1st that thought the Fishing Buddy SI was similiar to HB's 700-1100 series units.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 1, 2012)

FuzzyGrub said:


> I'm sure you are not the 1st that thought the Fishing Buddy SI was similiar to MB's 700-1100 series units.



:LOL22:


----------

